# Red Snapper Recipes??



## speardiver4558 (Apr 1, 2009)

Need some comments, please!!

I have been out several times over the past couple months and have caught way more fish that my wife and I can eat!! (guess that is not a bad thing) Well, I am starting to get tired of the same old fried fish (not that it is bad) because of all the work of preparing the batters, oil and clean-up. It just seems like the fish in my deep freezer isn't going away at all...

Need some quick grilled, blackened or baked recipes for red snapper, aj's, grouper etc... Anything is helpful!!


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

for a quick fix just soak some of the fillets in italian dressing for a while and put on the grill and sprinkle some tony's on top while it is cooking. this is pretty good and is fast.


----------



## Instant Karma (Oct 9, 2007)

We love ceviche with our fresh snapper. Don't be intimidated by it being "cooked" by the kime juice only, it is great!!!



This is our fav right now. Served with some crackers or crusty bread, to die for!!!



http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/ceviche-recipe2/index.html


----------



## speardiver4558 (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks you guys!! I have been wanting to try other recipes, but worried about ruining the fish!! I will definitely give them a chance.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Lay the fillets in a deep baking pan. Sprinkle generously with Cavender's Greek seasoning.

Cover with thinly sliced green pepper and onion. 

Then add a bunch of kalmata olives and crumbled feta.

Finally, drizzle some good olive oil over the whole thing, and bake at 400 degrees until the thin edges of the fillets start to brown and crisp a little.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *Instant Karma (8/3/2009)*We love ceviche with our fresh snapper. Don't be intimidated by it being "cooked" by the kime juice only, it is great!!!
> 
> This is our fav right now. Served with some crackers or crusty bread, to die for!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

i fried up some snapper fingers last night. i mixed up flour, Seafood Magic and garlic salt to taste for the batter. double battered the fingers and fried. man they came out really really really good! probably the best fish ive ever fried. that seafood magic is awesome


----------

